# ABS pipes



## MRINC (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi,
Not a plumber! 
Is there anyway to undo ABS pipes. The black stuuf with the yellow glue?!?!


----------



## aWorkaHolic (Oct 1, 2007)

Black pipe with yellow glue???

The only way to take it of is with a..................................................................................................HACKSAW or if you have a sawzall around that would speed up the process.:thumbsup:


----------



## MRINC (Oct 24, 2007)

aWorkaHolic said:


> Black pipe with yellow glue???
> 
> The only way to take it of is with a..................................................................................................HACKSAW or if you have a sawzall around that would speed up the process.:thumbsup:


 
Tks! So the special tool is a saw!


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

MRINC said:


> Tks! So the special tool is a saw!


Sledgehammer works too.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Ram Bit, Google it.


----------



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

There's a newer version of the RAM bit - looks to be much heavier-duty. See "Pipe Hog" on this page.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Wondered when someone was going to make a quality ram bit, those others were lousy.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

The only way to undo ABS is to call a plumber.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Sawzall works GREAT!

That is the big advantage of all those fun plastic pieces, over cast iron...
They are almost as much fun as playing with all those bits of plastic when you are bass fishing!
r


----------



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

Ron the Plumber said:


> Wondered when someone was going to make a quality ram bit, those others were lousy.


I tried one once, and I think the disk stripped on the first hole.


----------

